# Coming into shallows



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I have been hitting up my parents pond over the last few weeks, landed my first LM in February this year.

Last weekend I noticed a lot of bait fishing hanging close to the shore line (rock lined), and there are small groups of bass holding close to the top water and a few feet out....what are they doing?

I know bass breed as the water approaches 60*, but I have never seen them school up like this before. There were fish that I have never seen and would love to get one to bite. They didnt want anything to do with a jig, a suspending crank, or top water. They would just spook or turn the other way as if they were still in cold water and not hungry......educate me pls


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sunning themselves.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

They would live bait though.....put a minnow under a bobber and BAM!


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Dont use live bait for bass? It works but its just not fair. Try throwing some jerkbaits at them. Suspended jerk baits work better because you can pause it in their face. Works really good for cold water pre spawn bass.


----------

